# Downloading a thread



## Leslie (Dec 21, 2013)

This may be a dumb question, but I'm technologically challenged. Is it possible to download a whole thread. If so, how does one go about it?


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 21, 2013)

Above the beginning of a thread is a tab called "thread tools." Click it and choose "show printable version."

Once you have that, depending on your browser, you can save the whole file as an html file, text file, or print to your computer as a pdf file.


----------

